# NC: Outer Banks



## Miss Marty (Jul 19, 2015)

BEECHWOODS - OUTER BANKS 

We are thinking about spending a few future timeshare vacations 
at Beachwoods Resort, formerly Barrier Island Station by GoldKey
located on Cypress Knee Trail in Kitty Hawk, North Carolina 27949

The resort currently offers 1-2-3-4 bedroom units 
with private beach side parking reserved for BIS
Beachwoods guests just moments from the resort.

Does Beechwood have 3 or 4 bedroom units that are not lock-outs
Anyone have a floor plan of the units and/or an overall resort map.
Looked the address up on the internet and it looks like a busy area.

Note: Twelve to Fourteen cabins and cottages will be built each year 
for the next Ten years, with some of the new units available in 2017.

We have friends that are staying in a vacation rental home with pool 
mid July in Corolla, Outer Banks.  They are paying $3,000 or so week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am not sure if any of the units are lock offs.
Just back from Kill Devil Hills at a different resort.  Wonderful week.  Heard several radio ads for Beachwoods.


----------



## glenmore (Jul 20, 2015)

We just returned from our week at Beachwoods. We have a 3-bedroom lockout which worked well for our family. 

The 2-bedroom unit has a large living area with a dining area (seats 6), living room and kitchen. There is a MB with king bed and an attached bath and a hall bath. Upstairs are 2 twin beds

The 1-bedroom unit has a generous living area with a dining area (seats 4), a nice kitchen and living room. There is a queen bed in the bedroom and a full bath. Sleeper sofas are in both units

We like the location. It is very private and wooded. It is less than a mile to the beach the private parking is a nice bonus 

Hope that helps. I just put in a review for Beachwoods and you may find more info there.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Yes, there are dedicated 3 and 4 bedroom units at Beachwoods.*



Miss Marty said:


> BEECHWOODS - OUTER BANKS
> 
> We are thinking about spending a few future timeshare vacations
> at Beachwoods Resort, formerly Barrier Island Station by GoldKey
> ...



When we were there in November for the Gold Key Resorts presentation, we were able to tour a 3BR non-lock-out model unit.  Another person in our group said that she owned a 4BR non-lock-out unit.  I have a copy of the resort map from Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk that I can email you if you would like.

I just saw their new website a couple of days ago.  Below is a link to it.

www.beachwoods.com


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2015)

*Minutes from the Town of Kitty Hawk - October 2014 Meeting*

This pdf file mentions Barrier Island Station, Beachwoods Resort &
Gold Key Resorts, Largest timeshare developer in the Mid Atlantic. 

http://www.townofkittyhawk.org/vert...4}/uploads/October_6_2014_Council_Minutes.pdf


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 22, 2015)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxsk0p9lFzA*

*
Town of Kitty Hawk Council 
Meeting - October 6, 2014  *

Includes proposed site plans & maps
for Barrier Island Station Kitty Hawk.


----------



## mbh (Jul 23, 2015)

*Just don't go this year*

Resort still under massive construction.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the layout for the 2BR lockouts.


----------

